# Why do the cars spin around on pax app?



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

I look at the passenger app and sometimes the cars spin. I think they do it when they're not moving but truth is I have no idea. Anybody know?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> I look at the passenger app and sometimes the cars spin. I think they do it when they're not moving but truth is I have no idea. Anybody know?


When I don't have a passenger, I like to do donuts in the nearest parking lot.

I thought everyone did that?


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Tedgey said:


> I look at the passenger app and sometimes the cars spin. I think they do it when they're not moving but truth is I have no idea. Anybody know?


I'm not certain, but I think that happens when the app isn't sure of the direction the vehicle is heading and its trying to figure it out.

I've seen it happen on my driver app - often when I first log in and haven't started driving.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

LGC said:


> I'm not certain, but I think that happens when the app isn't sure of the direction the vehicle is heading and its trying to figure it out.
> 
> I've seen it happen on my driver app - often when I first log in and haven't started driving.


Yeah pretty much this, when not moving the GPS is trying to figure out which direction you're facing. At least that's my impression.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

andaas said:


> When I don't have a passenger, I like to do donuts in the nearest parking lot.
> 
> I thought everyone did that?


I usually do that in the snow/ice involuntarily. And then do the hokey pokey, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> I look at the passenger app and sometimes the cars spin. I think they do it when they're not moving but truth is I have no idea. Anybody know?


I can tell you half of the story as to why.

If you look at the client protocol, most of the nearby vehicle locations only contain a single latitude and longitude with no path of travel and no directional course indication:


"089b9b8e-5e94-4e0e-9972-0b825861c391":[*{"latitude":40.41571,"longitude":-74.08577}*],
"1b7203c6-38de-4de1-a4e2-7f388599dfe8":[{"epoch":1459563972310,"latitude":40.41113,"longitude":-74.13649,*"course":307*},{"epoch":1459563973297,"latitude":40.4112,"longitude":-74.13661,"course":307}
You can see that the first car only contains a single location while the second car contains a series of locations and timestamps as well as headings to show which way the car is pointed.

I've observed that Uber typically only sends a path of travel for a single car in the response list (which I've never seen return more than 8 vehicles). That's used to animate one of the cars as if it's driving around. I'm pretty sure that animation is 100% legit, but it's also old... it's 30+ seconds behind.

Because the client app doesn't have a heading for the other cars in the response they choose to have them spin around around randomly instead of deciding they should all point North, East, West, etc.

What I can't tell for sure is why they do this. I have some guesses:

Activity Inspires Rides
Spinning the cars makes riders feel like there is activity happening and it feels more "real", thus they are more likely to order quickly

Course Info for Stationary Objects is Inaccurate
Once you stop moving your course is usually going to be inaccurate as you start messing around with your phone, watching videos in portrait, etc.

Harder to Stalk / Harass
If Uber sent the client app the exact last accurate heading of the car it would make it much easier to know you had the right car as you could tell what side of the street they are parked on, etc.
Leaving out this info makes it a bit harder for taxi drivers, TLC inspectors, police, etc to find Uber drivers and harass them without actually ordering a ride (which would then allow Uber to figure out who did this and deactivate them)

Not Necessary
What would be the point of sending accurate courses? I haven't checked yet, but I don't believe the client is the one selecting the car, I'm pretty sure it's Uber... but I do want to check that... if it was the client app selecting the car to ping then course would be useful to pick a car on the correct side of a divided highway.

I can eliminate one reason for leaving out the course and travel paths for all cars: saving space in the response. They send TONS of info in the response that isn't strictly necessary and they send it AGAIN and AGAIN and AGAIN. Adding the course / heading of the 7 remaining cars in the 8 car response would not make much of a difference (< 5%) on the overall size of the response.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

andaas said:


> When I don't have a passenger, I like to do donuts in the nearest parking lot.
> 
> I thought everyone did that?


That's you? You must be all dizzy and stuff


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Undermensch said:


> I can tell you half of the story as to why.
> 
> If you look at the client protocol, most of the nearby vehicle locations only contain a single latitude and longitude with no path of travel and no directional course indication:
> 
> ...


It does help. I've noticed also sometimes if you switch screens, when you come back some of the cars just drop off and some new ones appear. But sometimes one or more cars will slide across the screen into an updated location and I've theorized that those that kind of drift into a new spot then are actually the same cars with new location data. The ones that just appear are new cars. I didn't explain it well but I think it makes sense with what you're saying


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

andaas said:


> When I don't have a passenger, I like to do donuts in the nearest parking lot.
> 
> I thought everyone did that?


Are you driving an El Camino when you do it? (inside joke for those that watch Archer)


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Are you driving an El Camino when you do it? (inside joke for those that watch Archer)


It's actually my Dodge Challenger spy car, with anti pursuit counter measures, twin .30 caliber machine guns and a functioning wet bar in the glove box.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mine does that to. It's not just u. it's when there sitting still. GPS can't determent direction it's facing


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I had a pax call me freaking out once because of all those spinny swerving motions on the rider app. "You're spinning around in circles!!!!"

Me: "It's just a representation of our cars on the app. Our cars can't even physically do that."


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

1 X


andaas said:


> It's actually my Dodge Challenger spy car, with anti pursuit counter measures, twin .30 caliber machine guns and a functioning wet bar in the glove box.


Too bad it's not a 4 door, you might have qualified for select.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

It makes the PAX think it's an amusement park ride and very fun... Only to let them down when it really doesn't happen.


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> It makes the PAX think it's an amusement park ride and very fun... Only to let them down when it really doesn't happen.


OMG! Such a great ride and I can't believe we don't have to tip!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I had a pax call me freaking out once because of all those spinny swerving motions on the rider app. "You're spinning around in circles!!!!"
> 
> Me: "It's just a representation of our cars on the app. Our cars can't even physically do that."


Same here, my rider was spazzing about it when he got in. I was CTFUL as I understood what that was all about. And yes, I explained to him what it meant.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Same here, my rider was spazzing about it when he got in. I was CTFUL as I understood what that was all about. And yes, I explained to him what it meant.


Are you a scrabble player?


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Are you a scrabble player?


No


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> It makes the PAX think it's an amusement park ride and very fun... Only to let them down when it really doesn't happen.


My car can do that.
The pax don't seem to like it that much.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The spinning cars represent EAGERNESS,like a team of sleigh dogs pulling at the harness . . .
Cars waiting for you to PUSH that button !

Ready to speed off in any direction at your Beck and call !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Put the pin down in any spot.

A spot with no cars.

Magically ,3-8 cars will appear around it.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> No


CTFUL ends a lot of words, that's why I was asking. What does it mean in this context?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> CTFUL ends a lot of words, that's why I was asking. What does it mean in this context?


 I _think_ she means,_ cracking the f up laughing....._
sometimes the floor is filthy and you don't wanna roll on the floor....


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> I _think_ she means,_ cracking the f up laughing....._
> sometimes the floor is filthy and you don't wanna roll on the floor....


So she wasn't being deceitful or neglectful. Looks more like she's a tactful, respectful sort.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> So she wasn't being deceitful or neglectful. Looks more like she's a tactful, respectful sort.


Oh, by all means, Tedgey . For sure, LadyDi will win the prize.
I would even clean the floor, so she may ROFL 
(what is this sticky stuff ? pax are disgusting...Damn !)


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Oh, by all means, Tedgey . For sure, LadyDi will win the prize.
> I would even clean the floor, so she may ROFL
> (what is this sticky stuff ? pax are disgusting...Damn !)


This post is factful


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Undermensch said:


> Hope that helps.


*Yes, very!

*


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I _think_ she means,_ cracking the f up laughing....._
> sometimes the floor is filthy and you don't wanna roll on the floor....


Yeah, cause THAT floor... eeeewwwwwwwww

And yes, this is what it means. I am glad you helped me in my absence.


----------

